# Deuce Traveler's Sewer Rats [RECRUITING 1 PLAYER]



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 16, 2011)

Looking for 4-6 volunteers to play Sewer Rats for 3.5E.  Also I am willing to co-DM if someone likes the idea and wants to swing back and forth to run fun, short adventures.  No humans, half-elves, or elven PCs races allowed.  This is strictly for dwarves, halflings, gnomes, kobolds and goblins.  Yes, in the city there is racial strife and cut-throat politics.  But a sewer rat is the lowest of the low, not even recognized as important as a sanitation employee.  At least the sanitation folks are recognized members of The Union.  A sewer rat became a sewer rat because he had nowhere else to go but rock bottom.  Because of that there isn't strife between a kobold sewer rat and a gnomish one, or a goblin sewer rat and a dwarven sewer rat.  To a sewer rat your either a brother or sister member, or you're an outsider.

Sewer Rats (3.5e Campaign Setting) - D&D Wiki

Sewer Rats

Sewer Rat is an insulting term for those adventuring parties that work in the sewers. Sewer Rats are infamous for smelling foul, destroying indiscriminately, and living down to their famously low reputation. Most adventurers look down on them. No self-respecting party would ever become Sewer Rats.

A Sewer Rats campaign centers on the following:

    You go into the ancient sewers underneath a city, kill things, break things, and sometimes fix things 

    The characters are small races, such as halflings, gnomes, goblins, and kobolds. The largest race available is dwarf. 

    This is a blatant dungeon crawl 

A Sewer Rats game is great for a campaign for groups where the DM's switch frequently, the players can vary between games, or the players do not enjoy long and complicated story lines. A Sewer Rat game scenario should take one to two playing sessions to conclude.

Character Design

Sewer Rats is a low fantasy game. The focus of this game is the low-end of fantasy society who do all the dirty work. Sewer Rats is also a team game. Each character plays a part of on the Sewer Rat team. The purpose of the team is to accomplish missions. Each character on the team should have the following described about them:

    Why they are a Sewer Rat
    Their temperament
    How they solve problems
    What skills they bring to the team beyond combat
    Their preferred method of indiscriminate destruction 

With this in mind, players should be able to create characters appropriate to a Sewer Rat campaign.

Notes on Paladins: In this style of game, a paladin is expected to kill evil things without much thought. Morals are applied with the sharp end of a sword. Kill evil. Loot the bodies. Share treasure equally. That's lawful good.

Paladins work as a deputies under Sir Silvershield. You ARE the law. You know that Sir Silvershield is incompetent and you make adjustments for that. You have no trouble working the system to go around him and get the authority for anything that you do (even retroactively). By definition, it is both legal and good to kill those who resist arrest, fight you, or are the target of your mission. If you are expected to bring back prisoners, your orders will say so. Otherwise, you are expected to kill your opponents and finish off the wounded.

Unlike most paladins, you actually have leeway to make less than puritanical decisions. Those on the surface get the pleasure of high-minded ethics. In the sewers, you do the best that you can, make a few compromises where necessary, and turn a blind eye to those things that you can't justify. I'm not sure which god you worship, but he obviously doesn't mind your behavior as you haven't lost your paladinhood yet.

Getting Missions

Sewer Rats accept missions from the government of their city.  Where you have undercities, you have troubles. The deeper you go, the worse the trouble gets. With this being the case, the city government does its best to keep those troubles at bay. It is the Sewer Rats who get paid to solve these problems, usually by killing them. The government allows Sewer Rats to keep any riches that they find (unless they have a compelling reason to appropriate an item for compelling religious or political reasons.) The mission usually states whether recovered objects must be turned over to the government.

Sometimes, problems are mechanical in nature. If a pipe collapses, the Sewer Rats have to go in and fix it. If a pump fails, the Sewer Rats must fix it. This can take hours, if not days. These challenges require construction skills, repair skills, and a good defensive strategy. Whether the Sewer Rats fix it themselves or hire someone to do it, their job is to get it done.

Often enough, the city government needs to know what is going on in the sewers. Scouting and mapping the sewers represents the third challenge of a Sewer Rat party. The characters need to learn the hazards and layout of the sewers better than anybody.

Finally, there are rescue missions. Often enough, people go into the sewers and get lost. All too often, kidnappers hide down there. All too often, it’s up to the Sewer Rats to find those people and get them out.

In a perfect world, the Sewer Rats get one clear mission and accomplish it. In the real world, they get complicated missions with multiple objectives. “Kill the cultists, rescue their captives, and fix the pipes that they broke.”

Parties should only gain 1/2 experience if they fail to make their main objective.

A mission will also have secondary objectives. The party should gain +10% gold and +10% experience for meeting each of these objectives. A mission should have no more than two secondary objectives. Secondary objectives should make a mission more difficult, but not extremely so. Example: Stop Bloody Paw gang operating out of level two. Capture their leader if possible and return him for questioning.

Environment

Sewers are a hostile environment. They are filthy, cramped, damp, maze-like constructs that breed disease, decay, and foul creatures. The sewage of an entire megacity runs through these channels. In all ways, they must be considered hostile environments. Where sewer rats must go, there are no walkways. They must trudge, crawl, and swim through the worst muck imaginable to access areas so remote, only small characters can reach there. To make things worse, this is a world plunged into total darkness.

Dangers

There are many dangers in the sewers: water, undead, vermin, aberrations, unnatural ecology, disease, maze-like passages, vertical drops, collapsed tunnels, no natural food, total darkness, hidden shrines to evil gods and the cults that worship them, hiding felons, hiding were-creatures, lost passages and dungeons, old crypts and catacombs, and traces of ancient and inexplicable civilizations. These are the hazards that characters must be prepared to overcome.

The most common hazards are those that the characters will face every day: food, light, safe resting areas, getting lost, water, and disease. The characters should have contingencies for each of these permanent problems.

All sorts of creatures live in the sewers. On the upper levels, these are mostly vermin, stray animals, small humanoids, and skeletons and zombies left over from the last necromancer who tried to take over the city. Deeper down, the hazards get worse. Aberrations abound. The undead grow more powerful. Unholy or magically contaminated areas grow more plentiful. Deep down, the hazards are very dangerous, and few will speak of them.

As if the hazards were not enough, there are also mission objectives that involve the environment. The characters will need to fix masonry, metal fittings, pumps, pipes, and other underground artifacts. They must be able to negotiate tiny passages, cave-ins, vertical drops, and open spaces. Finally, they must be able to find their way about and not get lost.

Landmarks

Abe's Pub: Just about the only place where you can find decent numbers of Rats out of the tunnels, Abe's Pub is the favorite watering hole for Sewer Rats. They have an outside porch near the river, which is downwind from most other customers. The place is currently run by Maggot (or Maggie to her friends), a half-orc who acts as her own bouncer (Fighter 7/Barbarian 1). The food is very bad, but the ale is very good. The Guild often passes messages through Maggie. There's also a convenient sewer entrance in her basement.

Temple Square Fountain: The Temple Square Fountain is the single largest contributor of water to the city. It is actually based on a permanent gate to the Elemental Plane of Water. Ever so often, a water elemental pops through and goes wandering through the water system, bursting pipes. Sewer Rats have to clean up these problems.

The Ant Nest: In years past, giant ants built a complicated nest. Kobolds later moved in, making this underground area the center of kobold culture in the city. The kobolds make some of the best small-sized equipment available anywhere.

The Pit: Five hundred feet below the city, in a perfectly spherical room with a 180-foot diameter, is the master cesspool of the city. Everything drains here, and as such it's hard to get deeper into the planet than the Pit. In the middle of the room, towards the bottom, stands a Sphere of Annihilation destroying everything that comes into contact with it. The waters that fill the sphere are in a permanent whirlpool about it. The Sewer Authority takes no responsibility for any works destroyed by the sphere.

Not surprisingly, the Pit is a favorite place for the underworld to execute its rivals and permanently dispose of their bodies.

The Temple of Skulls: This terribly evil place is a perennial favorite among evil cultists. Somebody is always setting up shop here to worship some evil god. The place has been unhallowed so often that its spell effect, zone of truth, is now always in effect and also makes infiltrating the temple rather difficult.

The Break: Very nearly the last place a Sewer Rat mission hopes to go, the Break is a section of tunnels where a distant network of monster caves finally cracked into the tunnels. As of recent, the entrance on the other side collapsed, leaving the inhabitants with only one way out, and the Sewer Rats with a brand new headache.

The Bolt Hole: More a rumor than a fixed location, the Bolt Hole is used by the Thieves’ Guild to hide people who need to hide.

The Catacombs: This is where the city buries its dead. Some of the dead don't stay buried. Inside the catacombs is the Chapel, which is a hallow space used for funerals and retreating from the undead.

The Monster Lab: This area is often used by those who wish to create creatures or undead. For some reason, they always think that they are the first folks to find this old place. The city regularly sends down Sewer Rats to clean out these squatters.

The Blackshafts: Far, far, below the city lie the Blackshafts- an old section of dwarven mining tunnels sealed off because the dwarves cracked open a room that was holding something nasty. Recently became connected to the city sewers through various cave-ins and the like, and despite the Union's honestly dedicated efforts sealing them up again has proven futile. Nothing has ventured out into the sewers yet, thankfully, but occasionally some upper-dwellers are stupid enough to venture in, and then it's time for the Sewer Rats to follow them.

NPCs

Artemesia (DnD NPC): Artemesia is the clerk (Expert 3) who acts as the manager for freelance sewer contracts. In short, she's the one who assigns you your work. Artemesia reports to Sir Silvershield. Artemesia is usually overworked, harried, and poorly slept. She is also the power behind the throne.

Sir Silvershield (DnD NPC): Sir Silvershield, Sheriff of the Sewers, is the kind of paladin that everyone loves to hate. (Paladin 6). He is dutiful to an extreme. He is the epitome of the clueless cop. His uniform is perfect, but he has no clue on how to actually catch a criminal.

Gog: Gog is an earth elemental lord of some unknown type. He lives deep below the city. He got kicked out of his dimension by his wife and he is waiting a few millennia for her to calm down. He is quite knowledgeable in history, ancient lore, and planar geography. He rather hates the 'normal' adventuring parties, who think that they can just waltz into his house and ask questions. The sign outside of his house says, "Visitors will be detonated." His normal tactic is to ignite his bomb collection, which does nothing to him, but rather dismembers unwanted visitors. However, he rather enjoys the sewer rats that come to visit him. As presents, Gog likes sacks of salt, saltpeter, coal, and lime.

Old Squint (DnD NPC): This is not so much a place as a roaming location. Old Squint, a tough old gnome, runs the Thieves Guild Store wherever is safe and comfy at the moment. Most non-guild members never know the location, but Sewer Rats are an exception. In Old Squint's opinion, the Sewer Rats keep the sewers safe for the Guild. Rather than be in debt to anyone, the Guild allows the Sewer Rats access to their wares. They will even tell you if an item is legit or stolen. As long as the Sewer Rats keep the peace with the Guild, all will be well.

Sewer Rats do not need to worry about conflicts with the Thieves Guild. Sewer Rats will never receive orders that are in opposition of the Thieves Guilds. The Guild insures this.

The Guild: This is the Thieves Guild. They are the dominant criminal organization in the city. They have deep ties to the city government, business, and the courts. They do their best to keep crime low-key but profitable. They are in a low-level war with the Bloody Paw. The Guild's sign is a copper piece with a nail hammered through it, preferably a real nail and a real copper piece.

The Bloody Paw: This militant criminal group split off during a purge in the Thieves Guild a few decades back, and now forms the backbone of violent and revolutionary criminal organization. They are lead by Hardnose Whiskers, a were-rat of deeply ill repute. He leads the Paws in high-profile heists designed to anger the ruling elite and cause political havoc. The sign of the Bloody Paw is three vertical lines and a paw print, all in red. Their goal is the overthrow of the dictatorial elite, freedom of the wrongfully imprisoned, exile of all paladins, destruction of the Thieves Guild, execution of all bankers, exclusive protection contract paid to the Bloody Paw, and full rights for all the least human of the city.

Hardnose Whiskers: This is the leader of the Bloody Paw. He is a were-rat criminal (Rogue 15) of considerable guile. There is a 10,000gp reward for him, wanted dead or alive. The Guild will pay an additional 40,000gp, wanted dead. You must bring proof of his death. To add to the challenge, Hardnose makes it his business to never be at the business end of a sword. (Hardnose Whiskers should be designed by each DM. The players should never know what they are getting into when they encounter Hardnose.)

The Union: More fully, this is The Union of Plumbers, Masons, and Underground Service Workers. If there is any organization that gives the Guild a run for its money, it is the union. If you want help in the sewers, you need to hire Union labor. That's the law. If you don't obey they law, the Union will explain this to you in uncomfortable and humiliating ways.

Useful Items

Sewer Rats often need specialized equipment. Here are a few things that are useful to Sewer Rats.

Mundane Items

    Blasting Kit (3.5e Equipment)
    Mining Helmet (3.5e Equipment)
    Mining Helmet, Continual (DnD Equipment)
    Sure-Strike Matches (3.5e Equipment) 

Magic Items

    Food Purification Powder (DnD Equipment)
    Glowchalk (DnD Equipment)
    Portable Forge (DnD Equipment)
    Televocal (DnD Equipment) 


Gog sells other specialized equipment to Sewer Rats.

    Anti-Giant Grenade (DnD Equipment)
    Anti-Personnel Grenade (DnD Equipment)
    Anti-Personnel Mine (DnD Equipment)
    Frag Tube (DnD Equipment)
    Hotpan (DnD Equipment)
    Instant Wall (DnD Equipment)
    Portable Forge (DnD Equipment) 

I'm accepting all of the WotC 3.5 books, plus allowing the items and character creation rules for goblins and kobolds from the Sewer Rats wiki post:

SRD:Goblin - D&D Wiki

Goblin characters possess the following racial traits.

    –2 Strength, +2 Dexterity, –2 Charisma.
    Small size: +1 bonus to Armor Class, +1 bonus on attack rolls, +4 bonus on Hide checks, –4 penalty on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits 3/4 those of Medium characters.
    A goblin’s base land speed is 30 feet.
    Darkvision out to 60 feet.
    +4 racial bonus on Move Silently and Ride checks.
    Automatic Languages: Common, Goblin. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Orc.
    Favored Class: Rogue. 

SRD:Kobold - D&D Wiki

Kobold characters possess the following racial traits.

    –4 Strength, +2 Dexterity, –2 Constitution.
    Small size: +1 bonus to Armor Class, +1 bonus on attack rolls, +4 bonus on Hide checks, –4 penalty on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits 3/4 those of Medium characters.
    A kobold’s base land speed is 30 feet.
    Darkvision out to 60 feet.
    Racial Skills: A kobold character has a +2 racial bonus on Craft (trapmaking), Profession (miner), and Search checks.
    Racial Feats: A kobold character gains feats according to its character class.
    +1 natural armor bonus.
    Special Qualities (see above): Light sensitivity.
    Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Common, Undercommon.
    Favored Class: Sorcerer.
    Level adjustment +0. 

I like the idea of kobolds being yipping dog-like creatures, but 3.5 made them into lizards... <sigh>

The grenades, mines, and blasting kits can be found at the bottom of this page, but I don't see guns:

Sewer Rats (3.5e Campaign Setting) - D&D Wiki

*Blasting Kit*
Description: A simple, fireproof metal case designed to hold every object for a professional (or not) demolitions man to do his work.

Contents:

    30 sticks of dynamite
    5 Yaldritch's Assured Timers (magically crafted devices that can be set to trigger explosives after an inputted period of time)
    5 Yaldritch's Trip Triggers (devices that can be connected to a tripwire so that, when the wire is tripped, the attached explosives go off)
    5 tripwire sets
    One (1) coil of fuse (1 coil = 400 feet)
    1 pair of cutting shears
    1 fuse whipping kit
    1 copy of Proper Demolition: Blowing Things Up The Right Way (+5 to all demolitions attempts)
    1 box of Sure-Strike Matches (100 count) 

Weight: 13 pounds.

Price: 2,500 gold for complete kit.

Objects enabled by buying first kit:

    Coils of fuse cost 200 gold
    Dynamite sold in packs of ten sticks at 750 gold
    Sure-Strike Matches sold at 100 gold a box 


Note: All demolitions except for building/object (not cave-in) destruction and trap-laying fall under Profession (mining). Building/object destruction falls under Knowledge (engineering), while trap-laying falls, of course, under Craft (trapmaking).

*Mining Helmet*
This is a helmet with a lamp attached to it. The lamp provides clear illumination in a 5-foot radius, and shadowy illumination in a 10-foot radius. The lamp must be refilled with oil every six hours. 15gp. 3 lb. 

*Mining Helmet, Cold Flame*
This is a mining helmet with a continual flame cast onto it. The lamp provides clear illumination in a 5-foot radius, and shadowy illumination in a 10-foot radius. The lamp never needs to be refilled.

Faint Evocation;CL3;Continual Flame;Cost 125 gp; 3 lb. 

*Sure-Strike Matches*
“ 	For when your FV<KING flint and steel don't work. 	”

As of recent, a strange company has sprung up selling a single and much-loved product across several of the well-known lands: Sure-Strike Matches. This consists of a small paper box, about two and a half inches square, packed full with one hundred two-inch red-tipped sticks of an unidentifiable wood. When the red end is scraped along the abrasive surface on one side of the box, it bursts into flame and provides a half-inch sphere of fire.

The reliablity of this has proven immensely popular, especially since completely immersing the matches in water has shown no hindrance of the ignition effect, with only three drawbacks. One, due to the box's paper construction, people have often reported accidentally igniting their whole stock in one go. Secondly, the matches don't stay lit for very long, and have an annoying tendency to burn your hands when they burn down. And finally, since only Sure-Strike knows how to make them, they're not easy to get and absolutely impossible to craft.

Price: 100 gold per box (enabled at almost all shops by finding a Sure-Strike salesman or buying the Blasting Kit)

Duration of flame: 1 turn. Provides 5-foot radius of light. Striking a match is an attack action, but using it in any way- whether to light a fire, illuminate a shadowed inscription, or what have you- is a free action. A match can only be used in one free action per turn, like lighting a candle, unless the source of another free action is less than two inches away (like another candle in a three-pronged candlestick), in which case a second may be taken. The user then gets the option to extinguish the match. The match can be left lit for another turn, and used in the same way, but at the end of that turn it will burn down and cause 1d4 of damage. Also, if the matchbox is caught in the radius of any fire spell when not empty, it immediately bursts into flame and does 2d6 damage to the holder.

*Food Purification Powder* 
Price: 	25 gp
Body Slot: 	— (Held)
Caster Level: 	1st
Aura: 	Faint; (DC 16) Transmutation
Activation: 	Standard
Weight: 	—

These powders purify eight gallons of water, or one meal for four. They come in small, waxy envelopes. These are usually carried by travelers or stored in military forts and camps in case their food goes bad.

    Prereqs: Brew Potion, purify food and drink
    Cost to Create: 12 gp, 1 XP, 1 Day

*Glow Chalk*
Price 25 gp
Body Slot: 	— (Held)
Caster Level: 	1st
Aura: 	Faint; (DC 17) Evocation
Activation: 	Standard
Weight: 	—

This single cylinder of chalk produces glowing lines when used on a surface. The faint glow lasts for one hour and can be seen up to twenty feet away. The glow is not strong enought to provide illumination. A single stick provides enough chalk to write 500 marks or 100 words.

    Prereqs: Craft Wonderous Item, light
    Cost to Create: Cost 12 gp, 1 XP, 1 Day. 

*Portable Forge*
Portable Forge: A portable forge is found as an iron plaque with a relief depicting a forge. The plaque weighs one pound. On a command word, this scene expands into a burning brazier full of coals, billows, and an anvil, along with masterwork metalsmithing tools. It can be used for one hundred hours per week.

Faint Transmutation; CL 5; Craft Wonderous Item, heat metal, shrink item; Cost 2,000 gp; Price 1,000 gp + 80 XP, 2 days. 

*Televocal*
Televocals are a way to communicate over a wide area. A televocal can broadcast to any similarly tuned televocal in its broadcast radius. A televocal can receive from any similarly tuned televocal as long as it is inside that televocal's broadcast radius. Televocals that are inside each other's broadcast radius work as real-time communication equipment. Televocals are usually constructed in sets. Anyone with Craft Wondrous Item can retune a televocal in one hour.

    Short Range Televocal (Bronze horn): This bronze horn allows reception of televocal messages, but has a poor broadcast radius. The broadcast range is three hundred feet. 

    Faint Illusion; CL 3; Craft Wondrous Item,ventriloquism; Price 2,000 gp; Cost 1,000 gp + 80 XP. 

    Medium Range Televocal (Silver Horn): This silver horn offers a much wider communication range than the Bronze Televocal. The broadcast range is three miles. 

    Faint Transmutation; CL 3; Craft Wondrous Item, ventriloquism, whispering wind; Price 12,000 gp; Cost 6,000 + 300 XP. 

    Long Range Televocal (Gold Horn): This gold horn allows broadcast to any similarly tuned Televocal on the same plane. 

    Moderate Divination; CL 7; Craft Wondrous Item, ventriloquism, whispering wind, scrying; Price 56,000 gp; Cost 28,000 gp + 2,250

*Anti-Giant Grenade*
Price: 	3,300 gp
Body Slot: 	— (Held)
Caster Level: 	11th
Aura: 	Moderate; (DC 20) Evocation
Activation: 	Standard
Weight: 	5 lb.

This five pound ball and chain, when hurled, explodes on impact, creating a single, devastating blast (radius 20-feet) of shrapnel dealing 10d6 damage (Slashing and piercing) (DC 18, Reflex Save for half). Creatures with DR count their DR once against this effect.

The character must throw the item and hit the space that they are aiming for (AC 5). These grenades have a range increment of 5'. If they miss the target, roll 1d8. This determines the misdirection of the throw, with 1 being the direction of the thrower and 2 through 8 counting clockwise around the target space. Next, count a number of squares in the indicated direction equal to the range increment of the throw.

    Prereqs:Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Wondrous Item, Energy Substitution, Maximize Spell, fireball
    Cost to Create: 1,650 gp, 132 XP, 3 Days. 

*Anti-Personnel Grenade*
Price: 	750 gp
Body Slot: 	— (Held)
Caster Level: 	5th
Aura: 	Faint; (DC 18) Evocation
Activation: 	Standard
Weight: 	1 lb.

This one pound item, when thrown, explodes on impact, creating a sphere (20-foot radius) of shrapnel doing 5d6 physical damage (DC 14, Reflex Save for half). Creatures with DR count their DR against each die of this effect. The character must throw the item and hit the space that they are aiming for (AC 5). If they miss the target, roll 1d8. This determines the misdirection of the throw, with 1 being straight back at you and 2 through 8 counting clockwise around the target space. Then, count a number of squares in the indicated direction equal to the range increment of the throw. These grenades have a range increment of 10-feet.

    Prereqs: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Wonderous Item, Energy Substitution, fireball
    Cost to Create: 375 gp, 30 XP, 1 Day 

*Anti-Personnel Mine*
Price: 	850 gp
Body Slot: 	— (Held)
Caster Level: 	5th
Aura: 	Faint; (DC 18) Evocation
Activation: 	See Text
Weight: 	5 lb.

This one use, five pound item is activated as a full-round action by placing it and turning four levers. When anything detectable by alarm moves within ten feet of it, the mine detonates in a ball of shrapnel doing 5d6 physical damage (DC 14, Reflex Save for half). Creatures with DR count their DR against each die of this effect. The item otherwise acts as a fireball spell centering on the mine. Rogues can disable this device (DC 28). This item requires a DC 10 to Spot, or higher if hidden or otherwise obscured.

    Prereqs: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Wonderous Item, Energy Substitution, alarm, fireball
    Cost to Create: 425 gp, 34 xp, 1 Day

*Frag Tube*
Price: 	2,250 gp
Body Slot: 	— (Held)
Caster Level: 	9th
Aura: 	Moderate; (DC 19) Evocation
Activation: 	Standard
Weight: 	5 lb.

Frag Tube: This one use wonderous item is a brass tube, two feet long and weighing five pounds. At a command word, it releases a 60-foot cone of shrapnel doing 9d6 points of physical damage (DC 17, Reflex Save for half) in the direction that it is pointed. Creatures with DR count their DR against each die of this effect. In all other ways, this item is treated as a Cone of Cold. If used from a kneeling position, the DC for this item is increased by +2.

    Prereqs: Create Magic Arms and Armor, Create Wonderous Item, Energy Substitution, cone of cold
    Cost to Create: 1125 gp, 90 xp, 3 Days

*Hotpan*
Price: 	500gp
Body Slot: 	— (Held)
Caster Level: 	3rd
Aura: 	Faint; (DC 17) Transmutation
Activation: 	Standard
Weight: 	2 lb.

This pan magically heats itself up to cooking temperature for one hour per day giving a +2 enhancement bonus on Profession (Cook or related profession) checks. The pan takes one minute to heat itself to a useful temperature. The underside of the pan is magically insulated so that it produces no heat.

    Prereqs: Craft Wonderous Item Heat Metal
    Cost to Create: 250gp, 20 XP, 1 Day. 

*Instant Wall*
Price: 	1,000 gp
Body Slot: 	— (Held)
Caster Level: 	12th
Aura: 	Moderate; (DC 19) Conjuration
Activation: 	Standard (Command)
Weight: 	10 lb.

This item is found as a large, stone sphere with three finger holes. It weighs ten pounds. When placed and a command word spoken, it grows into a stone wall over a one minute period. In all other respects, it behaves like a wall of stone.

    Prereqs: Craft Wonderous Item, Wall of Stone
    Cost to Create: 500gp, 40 XP, 1 Day

So... who is in?


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 16, 2011)

Sounds like it might be interesting.

"Baldy McRatchet", Male Dwarven Rogue/Barbarian
While a passably good at working metal and stone, Baldy's way with people left so much to be desired that he was unable to sell his wares and was eventually put out on the street. Were it not for his ability to withstand food and drink as rotten as his temperment, he may have starved. Instead, he sank as low as a more or less honest dwarf could go, and was forced into the life of a Sewer Rat. Even his dwarven pride was discarded when he shaved off his hair and beard, which in the foul waters dirtier than even he could stand.
Baldy has two methods of solving problems: breaking them and fixing them. Since he does not have much of a way with people, problems with faces usually get broken, while problems without faces are more likely to approached as something to be fixed.
Baldy's main advantages as a Sewer Rat are as one of the teams premier repairmen, and he has superb listening skills, which come in handy when you can only seen about sixty feet in the darkness. His sure-footedness and size also mean he is less likely to be swept away in a sudden rush of water than many of his brother and sister Rats. Baldy also has a reputation as being nearly impervious to the sicknesses and diseases that commonly plague Sewer Rats.
Years of repairs have taught Baldy that sometimes the best way to get things working again is to hit them a few times. These years have also taught him that the best way to stop those things from working it to hit them _really hard_, which Baldy is prone to do when he flies into one of his rages. Smashing something to bits with a hammer provides him much needed stress relief.

What sort of character creation are you looking at?

A 7, 12, 14, 13, 6, 15
B 13, 16, 11, 15, 8, 7
C 14, 13, 11, 13, 16, 16

Needless to say, I will be taking Option C, .

Str 14, Dex 16, Con 18, Int 13, Wis 13, Cha 9


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 17, 2011)

I love this concept, I'd be more than willing to hop aboard. 

Was this game going to be play by post, online, or through some other means? I'd personally prefer a pbp game as it fits my schedule best, but I might be able to work out another time.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 17, 2011)

This will be a play by post, with the characters starting out as level 1 rookie Sewer Rats with no experience.  Starting gold will be handled as per the 3.5 Player's Handbook.

For character stats, use the dice roller here on ENWorld to roll three sets of characters, 4D6 and drop the lowest die, and move stats around as wanted or just roll down the Strength, Intelligence, Wisdom, Dexterity, Constitution, Charisma line and go with what the dice wills.  

Pick the best of the three sets for your character.

For instance, I rolled one set below.  I could either decide that this character should be a Sorcerer or Bard, because the highest roll is a 16 Charisma and I will build my concept as the dice fell, or if I was fixed on having a fighter I could make it happen by swapping the 16 out with the 14 Strength.  Then I'd probably move the 14 to either Dex or Con to tailor the character in that manner.  Oh, and I would have to repeat this process two more times and take the best character out of three.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 17, 2011)

Awesome, I'd love to play then. Count me aboard! 

I will edit this post with my character concept pretty soon.

Oops! I accidentally rolled 19 times, instead of 18. The last roll, a 12, I will discount from my possible arrays.

A: 13, 14, 9, 15, 15, 13
B: 13, 8, 15, 15, 12, 3
C: 17, 15, 14, 13, 14, 16

As tempted as I am to take the set with an 8 and a 3, I think I will stick with set C. If the general character class and concept is approved, I will apply my attributes shortly.

*Character concept*

A goblin Scout class (complete adventurer) with the Dungeon Specialist Variant from PHBII. Specializing in tunnel climbing, crossbow fighting, and stealthy scouting. I will describe in further detail his temperament and history if the general concept is approved.

*Stat Arrangement*

Okay, so now that the scout is a go ahead (which is basically a non-magical Ranger, for those who are interested. High skills, 3/4 BAB, lots of feats, and decent damage.)

STR: 14 - 2 (racial) = 12
CON: 15
DEX: 17 + 2 (racial) = 19
WIS: 14
INT: 16
CHA: 13 - 2 (racial) = 11

Are we going to be making a Rogue's page for this game to post our character sheets? If not, I can post them here. Just wondering Deuce. 

*Character Background*

Chernguk Skaltch

Chernguk was born in the warrens of the goblin slums, far removed from any dignity or righteous morality that otherwise contributed to the civilization. His mother was killed in a fight over some food to feed him, and he never knew his father. From a very young age, the streets were his only known home, but soon he found that the inherent discrimination afforded to his race, and the fact that he had to steal and beg in order to survive, living above-ground was a very dangerous proposition. 

Therefore, Chernguk moved underground, where he was far more comfortable. He learned from the others that lived in the sewers how to survive, and how to carve out a profitable existence beneath the filth of the light-dwellers. He flitted from place to place, group to group, always tense and always distrusting, developing a love and a hatred for the underbelly which he called home. He first saw the freedom and the camaraderie afforded to the sewer rats when he was an adolescent, and skulked and followed behind a group of a particularly unfortunate group. They were all mortally wounded, but still managed to complete their mission. The fervor with which they approached life, and the fatalism that pervaded their mentality, was very appealing to Chernguk. 

He pried what supplies he could from their heavily damaged bodies, and a few years later, dared to call himself a Sewer Rat to others. He excels in scouting ahead, his natural darkvision providing an uncanny ability that many fellow Rats find unnerving and envious. He wishes to survive, even though he has always lived on the cusp of death. He will do whatever he needs to do in order to: first survive, then accomplish his mission, then protect his companions. 

He is relatively quiet, but once talking seems unable to stop. He is averse to most forms of light, even artificial light used by the other Rats, and vocally makes it clear that this is so. He understands that many of the other races less suited for underground living require such light, and begrudgingly agrees to it as long as he is not negatively affected. 

He is incredibly skilled at scouting, sneaking, and scurrying into precarious or difficult positions that other rats would be incapable of reaching. He wishes to minimize damage, as he is a natural scavenger, so therefore prefers to use accurate and precise weapons such as daggers or crossbows. A single shot to a vital organ, and the entire corpse can be consumed for weeks on end.


----------



## HandofMystra (Jul 17, 2011)

This seems like a great place for "fallen" characters. I think I will do the three sets of rolls and make a fallen (probably through some unnamed addiction - since we are RP lite here.) from whatever comes up.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 17, 2011)

You had me at "Goblin".

What 3.5 resources are available for character creation?
Given the existence of grenades, will there also be pistols/rifles?
If there are pistols/rifles, could you PLEASE make them Simple ranged weapons and reasonably affordable?
(Pet peeve: Sure, my campaign has guns, but you need Exotic WP for each one, they're 500 gp, and powder is a magic item, so you'll never see any.)
Would you allow any 3rd-party material on a case-by-case basis?
How about Psionics?

Stats:
Array 1 - 13 15 18 13 15 17
Array 2 - 13 16 15 07 12 17
Array 3 - 12 14 16 16 05 11

Given the need for survival, I think I'm gonna go Array 1. 

I'm very interested in a magical warrior type, maybe something like Dragonfire Adept, Duskblade, Dragon Shaman, or the like.  A Sewer-based Druid would be fun, but I strongly dislike the memorization mechanic.  Ranger would fit, but they're also pretty boring... effective, though.

What's everyone else thinking?


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 17, 2011)

I never play paladins but this seems the perfect opportunity for an "Judge Dread"  type paladin. So I'll throw my hat in for a halfling paladin.

*Stats:*
Array 1: 12,11,14,13,17,14
Array 2: 14,15,15,12,15,10
Array 3: 13,05,15,15,12,13

Obviously I'm going with _Array 1_.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 17, 2011)

Considered myself volunteered. Such a great concept. I will get some roles up later today and ponder what kind of rat to play.


----------



## HandofMystra (Jul 17, 2011)

I am thinking gnome wizard. Maybe an addicted necromancer.  I too am interested in the splat book situation. 







HandofMystra said:


> This seems like a great place for "fallen" characters. I think I will do the three sets of rolls and make a fallen (probably through some unnamed addiction - since we are RP lite here.) from whatever comes up.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm accepting all of the WotC 3.5 books, plus allowing the items and character creation rules for goblins and kobolds from the Sewer Rats wiki post:

SRD:Goblin - D&D Wiki

Goblin characters possess the following racial traits.

    –2 Strength, +2 Dexterity, –2 Charisma.
    Small size: +1 bonus to Armor Class, +1 bonus on attack rolls, +4 bonus on Hide checks, –4 penalty on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits 3/4 those of Medium characters.
    A goblin’s base land speed is 30 feet.
    Darkvision out to 60 feet.
    +4 racial bonus on Move Silently and Ride checks.
    Automatic Languages: Common, Goblin. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Orc.
    Favored Class: Rogue. 

SRD:Kobold - D&D Wiki

Kobold characters possess the following racial traits.

    –4 Strength, +2 Dexterity, –2 Constitution.
    Small size: +1 bonus to Armor Class, +1 bonus on attack rolls, +4 bonus on Hide checks, –4 penalty on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits 3/4 those of Medium characters.
    A kobold’s base land speed is 30 feet.
    Darkvision out to 60 feet.
    Racial Skills: A kobold character has a +2 racial bonus on Craft (trapmaking), Profession (miner), and Search checks.
    Racial Feats: A kobold character gains feats according to its character class.
    +1 natural armor bonus.
    Special Qualities (see above): Light sensitivity.
    Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Common, Undercommon.
    Favored Class: Sorcerer.
    Level adjustment +0. 

I like the idea of kobolds being yipping dog-like creatures, but 3.5 made them into lizards... <sigh>

The grenades, mines, and blasting kits can be found at the bottom of this page, but I don't see guns:

Sewer Rats (3.5e Campaign Setting) - D&D Wiki

*Blasting Kit*
Description: A simple, fireproof metal case designed to hold every object for a professional (or not) demolitions man to do his work.

Contents:

    30 sticks of dynamite
    5 Yaldritch's Assured Timers (magically crafted devices that can be set to trigger explosives after an inputted period of time)
    5 Yaldritch's Trip Triggers (devices that can be connected to a tripwire so that, when the wire is tripped, the attached explosives go off)
    5 tripwire sets
    One (1) coil of fuse (1 coil = 400 feet)
    1 pair of cutting shears
    1 fuse whipping kit
    1 copy of Proper Demolition: Blowing Things Up The Right Way (+5 to all demolitions attempts)
    1 box of Sure-Strike Matches (100 count) 

Weight: 13 pounds.

Price: 2,500 gold for complete kit.

Objects enabled by buying first kit:

    Coils of fuse cost 200 gold
    Dynamite sold in packs of ten sticks at 750 gold
    Sure-Strike Matches sold at 100 gold a box 


Note: All demolitions except for building/object (not cave-in) destruction and trap-laying fall under Profession (mining). Building/object destruction falls under Knowledge (engineering), while trap-laying falls, of course, under Craft (trapmaking).

*Mining Helmet*
This is a helmet with a lamp attached to it. The lamp provides clear illumination in a 5-foot radius, and shadowy illumination in a 10-foot radius. The lamp must be refilled with oil every six hours. 15gp. 3 lb. 

*Mining Helmet, Cold Flame*
This is a mining helmet with a continual flame cast onto it. The lamp provides clear illumination in a 5-foot radius, and shadowy illumination in a 10-foot radius. The lamp never needs to be refilled.

Faint Evocation;CL3;Continual Flame;Cost 125 gp; 3 lb. 

*Sure-Strike Matches*
“ 	For when your FV<KING flint and steel don't work. 	”

As of recent, a strange company has sprung up selling a single and much-loved product across several of the well-known lands: Sure-Strike Matches. This consists of a small paper box, about two and a half inches square, packed full with one hundred two-inch red-tipped sticks of an unidentifiable wood. When the red end is scraped along the abrasive surface on one side of the box, it bursts into flame and provides a half-inch sphere of fire.

The reliablity of this has proven immensely popular, especially since completely immersing the matches in water has shown no hindrance of the ignition effect, with only three drawbacks. One, due to the box's paper construction, people have often reported accidentally igniting their whole stock in one go. Secondly, the matches don't stay lit for very long, and have an annoying tendency to burn your hands when they burn down. And finally, since only Sure-Strike knows how to make them, they're not easy to get and absolutely impossible to craft.

Price: 100 gold per box (enabled at almost all shops by finding a Sure-Strike salesman or buying the Blasting Kit)

Duration of flame: 1 turn. Provides 5-foot radius of light. Striking a match is an attack action, but using it in any way- whether to light a fire, illuminate a shadowed inscription, or what have you- is a free action. A match can only be used in one free action per turn, like lighting a candle, unless the source of another free action is less than two inches away (like another candle in a three-pronged candlestick), in which case a second may be taken. The user then gets the option to extinguish the match. The match can be left lit for another turn, and used in the same way, but at the end of that turn it will burn down and cause 1d4 of damage. Also, if the matchbox is caught in the radius of any fire spell when not empty, it immediately bursts into flame and does 2d6 damage to the holder.

*Food Purification Powder* 
Price: 	25 gp
Body Slot: 	— (Held)
Caster Level: 	1st
Aura: 	Faint; (DC 16) Transmutation
Activation: 	Standard
Weight: 	—

These powders purify eight gallons of water, or one meal for four. They come in small, waxy envelopes. These are usually carried by travelers or stored in military forts and camps in case their food goes bad.

    Prereqs: Brew Potion, purify food and drink
    Cost to Create: 12 gp, 1 XP, 1 Day

*Glow Chalk*
Price 25 gp
Body Slot: 	— (Held)
Caster Level: 	1st
Aura: 	Faint; (DC 17) Evocation
Activation: 	Standard
Weight: 	—

This single cylinder of chalk produces glowing lines when used on a surface. The faint glow lasts for one hour and can be seen up to twenty feet away. The glow is not strong enought to provide illumination. A single stick provides enough chalk to write 500 marks or 100 words.

    Prereqs: Craft Wonderous Item, light
    Cost to Create: Cost 12 gp, 1 XP, 1 Day. 

*Portable Forge*
Portable Forge: A portable forge is found as an iron plaque with a relief depicting a forge. The plaque weighs one pound. On a command word, this scene expands into a burning brazier full of coals, billows, and an anvil, along with masterwork metalsmithing tools. It can be used for one hundred hours per week.

Faint Transmutation; CL 5; Craft Wonderous Item, heat metal, shrink item; Cost 2,000 gp; Price 1,000 gp + 80 XP, 2 days. 

*Televocal*
Televocals are a way to communicate over a wide area. A televocal can broadcast to any similarly tuned televocal in its broadcast radius. A televocal can receive from any similarly tuned televocal as long as it is inside that televocal's broadcast radius. Televocals that are inside each other's broadcast radius work as real-time communication equipment. Televocals are usually constructed in sets. Anyone with Craft Wondrous Item can retune a televocal in one hour.

    Short Range Televocal (Bronze horn): This bronze horn allows reception of televocal messages, but has a poor broadcast radius. The broadcast range is three hundred feet. 

    Faint Illusion; CL 3; Craft Wondrous Item,ventriloquism; Price 2,000 gp; Cost 1,000 gp + 80 XP. 

    Medium Range Televocal (Silver Horn): This silver horn offers a much wider communication range than the Bronze Televocal. The broadcast range is three miles. 

    Faint Transmutation; CL 3; Craft Wondrous Item, ventriloquism, whispering wind; Price 12,000 gp; Cost 6,000 + 300 XP. 

    Long Range Televocal (Gold Horn): This gold horn allows broadcast to any similarly tuned Televocal on the same plane. 

    Moderate Divination; CL 7; Craft Wondrous Item, ventriloquism, whispering wind, scrying; Price 56,000 gp; Cost 28,000 gp + 2,250

*Anti-Giant Grenade*
Price: 	3,300 gp
Body Slot: 	— (Held)
Caster Level: 	11th
Aura: 	Moderate; (DC 20) Evocation
Activation: 	Standard
Weight: 	5 lb.

This five pound ball and chain, when hurled, explodes on impact, creating a single, devastating blast (radius 20-feet) of shrapnel dealing 10d6 damage (Slashing and piercing) (DC 18, Reflex Save for half). Creatures with DR count their DR once against this effect.

The character must throw the item and hit the space that they are aiming for (AC 5). These grenades have a range increment of 5'. If they miss the target, roll 1d8. This determines the misdirection of the throw, with 1 being the direction of the thrower and 2 through 8 counting clockwise around the target space. Next, count a number of squares in the indicated direction equal to the range increment of the throw.

    Prereqs:Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Wondrous Item, Energy Substitution, Maximize Spell, fireball
    Cost to Create: 1,650 gp, 132 XP, 3 Days. 

*Anti-Personnel Grenade*
Price: 	750 gp
Body Slot: 	— (Held)
Caster Level: 	5th
Aura: 	Faint; (DC 18) Evocation
Activation: 	Standard
Weight: 	1 lb.

This one pound item, when thrown, explodes on impact, creating a sphere (20-foot radius) of shrapnel doing 5d6 physical damage (DC 14, Reflex Save for half). Creatures with DR count their DR against each die of this effect. The character must throw the item and hit the space that they are aiming for (AC 5). If they miss the target, roll 1d8. This determines the misdirection of the throw, with 1 being straight back at you and 2 through 8 counting clockwise around the target space. Then, count a number of squares in the indicated direction equal to the range increment of the throw. These grenades have a range increment of 10-feet.

    Prereqs: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Wonderous Item, Energy Substitution, fireball
    Cost to Create: 375 gp, 30 XP, 1 Day 

*Anti-Personnel Mine*
Price: 	850 gp
Body Slot: 	— (Held)
Caster Level: 	5th
Aura: 	Faint; (DC 18) Evocation
Activation: 	See Text
Weight: 	5 lb.

This one use, five pound item is activated as a full-round action by placing it and turning four levers. When anything detectable by alarm moves within ten feet of it, the mine detonates in a ball of shrapnel doing 5d6 physical damage (DC 14, Reflex Save for half). Creatures with DR count their DR against each die of this effect. The item otherwise acts as a fireball spell centering on the mine. Rogues can disable this device (DC 28). This item requires a DC 10 to Spot, or higher if hidden or otherwise obscured.

    Prereqs: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Wonderous Item, Energy Substitution, alarm, fireball
    Cost to Create: 425 gp, 34 xp, 1 Day

*Frag Tube*
Price: 	2,250 gp
Body Slot: 	— (Held)
Caster Level: 	9th
Aura: 	Moderate; (DC 19) Evocation
Activation: 	Standard
Weight: 	5 lb.

Frag Tube: This one use wonderous item is a brass tube, two feet long and weighing five pounds. At a command word, it releases a 60-foot cone of shrapnel doing 9d6 points of physical damage (DC 17, Reflex Save for half) in the direction that it is pointed. Creatures with DR count their DR against each die of this effect. In all other ways, this item is treated as a Cone of Cold. If used from a kneeling position, the DC for this item is increased by +2.

    Prereqs: Create Magic Arms and Armor, Create Wonderous Item, Energy Substitution, cone of cold
    Cost to Create: 1125 gp, 90 xp, 3 Days

*Hotpan*
Price: 	500gp
Body Slot: 	— (Held)
Caster Level: 	3rd
Aura: 	Faint; (DC 17) Transmutation
Activation: 	Standard
Weight: 	2 lb.

This pan magically heats itself up to cooking temperature for one hour per day giving a +2 enhancement bonus on Profession (Cook or related profession) checks. The pan takes one minute to heat itself to a useful temperature. The underside of the pan is magically insulated so that it produces no heat.

    Prereqs: Craft Wonderous Item Heat Metal
    Cost to Create: 250gp, 20 XP, 1 Day. 

*Instant Wall*
Price: 	1,000 gp
Body Slot: 	— (Held)
Caster Level: 	12th
Aura: 	Moderate; (DC 19) Conjuration
Activation: 	Standard (Command)
Weight: 	10 lb.

This item is found as a large, stone sphere with three finger holes. It weighs ten pounds. When placed and a command word spoken, it grows into a stone wall over a one minute period. In all other respects, it behaves like a wall of stone.

    Prereqs: Craft Wonderous Item, Wall of Stone
    Cost to Create: 500gp, 40 XP, 1 Day


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 17, 2011)

So just to compile what we have:

Kaodi with a dwarven rogue/barbarian named Baldy McRatchet.  With his second highest stat in Dex and his Str score as a 14, I take it he will be leaning more towards rogue.

Ben with a goblin scout, Dungeon Scout variant from PHB2.  I'm a big fan of the PHB2.

Herobizkit with a ranged goblin spellcasting warrior.  If he can find pistols or rifles in a WotC splat book he will use it (non d20 modern, please... I don't want a goblin with the only M-16 in the world).

Ghostcat with a Judge Dredd, "I am the Law", type of halfling paladin.

Fenris is in, but considering options.

HandofMystara as an addicted gnome wizard or necromancer.  A necromancer will work well, since there will be encounters with undead.  Mostly abberations, but also undead.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 17, 2011)

Someone hasn't picked Kobold for race... given how Kobolds are now considered "dragons", I could be leaning to Dragonsomething-or-other.  I dislike Kobolds, but I also haven't played one before.  Plus I just can't picture a bad-azz Kobold with amazing scores, but I can see a Goblin as such.  I'm racist.  Heh.

Indecision clouds my judgement.  Perhaps after I see a few more character choices, the way will become clearer.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 17, 2011)

I am leaning towards a gnome or dwarf cleric, maybe even some kind of underdark druid. Of course my heart always lies with warriors, so some kind of ranger or fight is always a good choice for me.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 18, 2011)

@Fenris : Ranger would certainly work.  We would then have three warriors - the rogue/barbarian (not sure how that guy's working yet), the Paladin, and yourself.  Add in the Scout (which I am not familiar with), the Necromancer... ye gods.  I've become "not it" last again... lol.  However, if you do end up with priest, makes my job a lot easier.  Ranger makes sense, but I hate that it makes sense, because Rangers are BORING. 

As luck would have it, I actually enjoy healers.  Will now being researching Priest-ish variants to experiment with.

I may end up a Kobold Cleric/something as of yet.

@Deuce Traveler : How "far ahead" should I be planning my character, or should I assume that fatalities will be high and we'll be lucky veterans to see level 5?   Also, should we be optimizing the crap out of these guys?  I'm thinking about taking the Cloistered Cleric variant, and wondering if firepower is more important than Knowledge checks?  I may even go Cloistered Cleric/Warlock towards Eldritch Disciple if we can get high enough.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 18, 2011)

Death shouldn't be too much of an issue, and I plan to make the first encounter one more of exploration as I am busy trying to craft the first adventure more than I am trying to serve up something deadly.  So I am planning to push the scenario harder than try to make challenging encounters... at least until I become comfortable and begin to be able to judge what the party and I can handle.  However, we will be using the dice rollers here on ENWorld, meaning there won't be any DM fiat to help the characters.  The dice will land as they may.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 18, 2011)

I'd also be willing to allow third party splat books, but I would need a reference to the data first.  I don't have access to 3rd party splat books, so there is a problem right off.  You would probably want to post the info in its entirety, which may or may not violate copyright protections.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 18, 2011)

Also, what God/desses will you be using?

Also also, would you say there's a "need" for a skill monkey Cleric in this type of adventure, or should I be leaning more towards survivability? 

As it stands right now, I'm leaning towards a Kobold Cloistered Cleric of Kurtulmak.  He lives like a TMNT - has a lair in the sewers, only goes out at night, scrounges whatever he can.  I'm thinking he happened upon a "secret" repository of books in an old, abandoned temple and began reading as a way to pass the time.  He grew too comfortable, and was discovered by a Sewer Rat team.  Once the figured out he could speak Common, they dragged him kicking and scraming to the surface and forced him to join.  He's a thinker, not a fighter... sort of like a kobold Daniel Jackson (from Stargate) but will certainly hold his own.  Thinking Luck and Trickery for domains.  LN is the likely alignment choice.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 18, 2011)

[MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION], are we going to make a Rogue's Gallery page for this? 

Simply to reiterate, my character has max ranks in 11 different skills, including Hide, MS, Climb, Tumble, Balance, Knowledge Dungeoneering, Spot, Listen, and a few others I can't remember off of the top of my head. 

And then Baldy should be pretty good at repairing things and other mechanical aspects, correct? 

Also Deuce, are we just following typical gold standards? Maybe I missed it upthread somewhere. The only item I would really want specifically is a repeating crossbow (maybe two if purchasable).


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 18, 2011)

Herobizkit: The setting will be as generic as possible, and the city named simply The City.  There are thousands of gods that never show themselves in any way except for clerics, preferred weapons, holy symbols, and domains.  So run with any deity and worship style you want.  No need for skill monkeys.

Ben, I'll make a rogue's gallery shortly.  Standard starting gold as per the PHB.  Standard costs in gp for all items as per the PHB and WotC books.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 18, 2011)

Rogue's Gallery here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/308925-sewer-rats-rogue-gallery.html


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 18, 2011)

Max hit points, rolling, 3/4, or some other method...?

Also, anyone else having problems accessing the D&D wiki?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 19, 2011)

Oops.  I didn't mention hps.  Max hps at first level, 3/4 hp at all levels after 1st.


----------



## HandofMystra (Jul 19, 2011)

I will try to get something together  soon. I have been blindsided by jury duty.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 19, 2011)

That should prove interesting.  Good luck on Jury Duty.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 19, 2011)

[OMENRPG]Ben said:


> Max hit points, rolling, 3/4, or some other method...?
> 
> Also, anyone else having problems accessing the D&D wiki?



Do you mean The Hypertext d20 SRD (v3.5 d20 System Reference Document) :: d20srd.org  If not, use that one.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm clearly over-thinking my character... I'm stuck in a logic loop I can't get out of.  I know, "play what you want"...

How quickly might we anticipate leveling?


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 19, 2011)

[MENTION=36150]Herobizkit[/MENTION] no, the actual D&D wiki but it seems to be working fine now. There were a couple of days where I kept getting an error message from the site. Oh well, now it seems great again.

By the way [MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION], I posted Chernguk up in the Rogue's Gallery, hopefully he all looks good.


----------



## HandofMystra (Jul 19, 2011)

Cleric of Wee Jas starting gold


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 20, 2011)

Zomg, really?  A cleric?  Thank you,  @HandofMystra .  Talk about less stress.

This will allow me a lot more leeway in my character decisions.

I had it down to a butt-kicking, screaming maniac of a priest of Kurtulmak... now I might try something bizarre like Dragon Shaman.


----------



## HandofMystra (Jul 20, 2011)

Actually clerics make better necros than wizards and I thought we could use some clericness. That said buy a pot of CLW, since he spontaneously casts _inflict wounds_


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a quick question [MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION], what technological level are the sewers in? Varying? Do the majority of them have some kind of pipes and things other than just the big smelly tunnel? 

This question is tangentially related to my real desire: since I am going with the Dung.Spec. variant, I will eventually gain a climb speed (and already have a pretty good climb skill) and wondered if I would be easily able to hang from the ceiling/walls from the pipes or other crenelations and make my attacks with some kind of spelunking gear. What I'm picturing is some sort of carabiner that attaches to a climbing kit, which I can easily clip on to pipes or hand-holds. Does that seem plausible/make sense?


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 20, 2011)

Lol, so now we have a Cleric who doesn't heal.  We're in the same boat again. lol


----------



## HandofMystra (Jul 20, 2011)

@[OMENRPG]Ben Dung Specialist should do well in a sewer.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 20, 2011)

Zing!!


----------



## Fenris (Jul 20, 2011)

[OMENRPG]Ben said:


> [MENTION=36150]Herobizkit[/MENTION] no, the actual D&D wiki but it seems to be working fine now. There were a couple of days where I kept getting an error message from the site. Oh well, now it seems great again.
> 
> By the way [MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION], I posted Chernguk up in the Rogue's Gallery, hopefully he all looks good.




Hey Ben,
I was looking at Chernguk, where does the class bonus feat come in from? I don't recall seeing a version of the scout that had a bonus feat at first level, but I do live under a rock


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 20, 2011)

1. Play what you think sounds fun.  The adventures will be short, though connected.  So a healing cleric would be very helpful but not necessary.

2. We will probably have 2-3 mini adventures per character level.  I will be awarding XP on accomplishing mission objectives per adventure and on roleplaying, and not based on GP gained or encounter level defeated.  This way I can reward the party for creative thinking and making the game fun instead of making them feel they have to physically defeat each encounter.  Also, I hate the math involved for encounter levels, and feeling constrained by trying to make each encounter just right for the sake of a table in the book.  As we advance and I have a better idea of character strengths and player patience, we might go with levelling less or more often, with harder or weaker challenges.

3. I plan to have some small steam punkish elements for the sewers to spice it up, but also there will be ancient civilizations and Lovecraftian Weirdness.  The City was built upon a previous city, which was built upon a more ancient city, and so on.  Expect a typical fantasy flair, but with piping and drainage that would be better suited for the Victorian era, based on technology enhanced by magic.

4. When you make your characters, feats and wizard spells will most likely have to be learned through a contact.  I have quite a number of eccentric contacts in mind, but consider putting one of your own if it fits your character.  Otherwise, I'll have some fun with my own ideas.  Skills and cleric spells and turning abilities will be advanced through the characters becoming more experienced.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok, here we go: Goblin Cloistered Cleric, next level Artificer.  That's what I'm making.  Going to crunch numbers and have something up in the RG today.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 20, 2011)

Here is the link [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] to the Scout page on the D&D Wiki. That's basically all that makes the Scout playable, is that they get ranged feats every several levels or so. It makes them more closely along the fighter and monk paradigms than the traditional ranger, hence the evasion and other things. But, they lose the magic and companion that a normal ranger have as well, but I think the Dungeon Specialist variant is just about darn perfect for a sewer rats game. 

Other fellow goblin characters, perhaps we should come up with a backstory for a reason why we are all together? Just a thought.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 20, 2011)

My character, Pickwick, has some formatting issues but is all there mechanically.  I think.  I opted to take two Flaws to get some bonus feats, from which I've created a decent low-level healin' machine.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm going to look over the new characters, but I work best with beer.  So off to the bar I go with my laptop.  I hope to get a response to you here in a few hours.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 20, 2011)

Ben, you may have shorted yourself on skills.  According to the Complete Adventurer, you should have (8 skill points + 3 from Int Modifier) X 4, which would be 44 skill points.  If you put 4 ranks into each of your skills, then skills such as Balance should be at a total of 8.  4 points from the skill ranks and 4 points from your bonus resulting from a 19 Dex.  Am I missing something?  I've always hated having to calculate skill points, so maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 20, 2011)

... put simply, he should have 11 maxed skills (unless he got fancy).


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 20, 2011)

Herobizkit, I also have a question on your character's skills.  You are showing a +4 to skills from Int.  Is this intelligence?  If so, your character has a 15 Intelligence which should be a +2 to skills.  Hence Spellcraft should be +6, not +8 and so on.  Also, with this math, your skill point total should be 16, not 40.  (2 skill points + 2 from Int bonus) X 4 =16.  Again, I am not the greatest with skills, so let me know if I have erred.

Moving onto the longspear, you have your character with a +2 bonus to hit and a +3 to damage, but I believe that is supposed to be reversed.  A +3 bonus to hit from being small and from strength, but a +2 damage just from strength.  The warhammer also seems off, unless you are adding a +1 to damage from wielding it with two hands.

I like the idea of the flaws, and will accept them in the game so that you may have the additional feats.  But only on the condition that your roleplay your character as inattentive and unreactive, as per the flaws you have chosen.  You don't have to ham it up, but it should be obvious that your character is .... challenged in some ways.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 20, 2011)

My bad.  I changed my Cha and Int around on paper but not on my post.  Int should be 18, Cha 13.

I opted for the Cloistered Cleric variant from Unearthed Arcana which grants 6+Int skill points.

Longspear is wielded two hands by default, hence 1.5x Str, or +3 damage.
Warhammer is one-handed but I chose to wield two-handed for the +3 damage.
(Aside: Cloistered Clerics do not gain Shield proficiency.)

BAB: 0 (Cloistered Cleric) +2 (Str or Dex, both 15) +1 (Size) = +3 to hit.

I have no issue role-playing my character as a scatter-brain who is too busy wondering about the marvels in the sewer and his own internal thoughts to worry about things like certain death.  He's your typical mad professor (think Doc from Back to the Future).  I'll explain more when I can sit and write some background.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 21, 2011)

[MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION], the reason for the odd numbers is the Armor Check Penalty from wearing Studded Leather (which I just added in to all of my stats.) 

And yes, I did max 11 skills, all of the ones that I listed actually. For example, my Move Silently is 4 (ranks) + 4 (dex) + 4 (race) - 1 (armor) = 11.

I'm stoked to play this, I've always wanted to play a goblin. Just from a role-playing/universe perspective, how firm on the rules for food and what not are you going to be Deuce? I kind of like the idea of him not necessarily being a cannibal, but not being averse to eating things entirely outside of the normal realm of sanitary.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 21, 2011)

[OMENRPG]Ben said:


> Here is the link [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] to the Scout page on the D&D Wiki. That's basically all that makes the Scout playable, is that they get ranged feats every several levels or so. It makes them more closely along the fighter and monk paradigms than the traditional ranger, hence the evasion and other things. But, they lose the magic and companion that a normal ranger have as well, but I think the Dungeon Specialist variant is just about darn perfect for a sewer rats game.
> 
> Other fellow goblin characters, perhaps we should come up with a backstory for a reason why we are all together? Just a thought.





Ah, it's a homebrew class called the Sharpshooter. that was why I didn't recognize it. I thought we were restricted to WotC classes.  

Deuce are all classes open to us for consideration?


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I was lazy and simply looked through the wiki, I didn't even realize it was a homebrew class. I actually dug out my PHBII and Complete Adventurer, and you were right. It is trapfinding. I will edit the build shortly. 

Good find Fenris!


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 21, 2011)

I also wouldn't mind my fellow adventurers takin' a peek at ol' Pickwick, see if they're going to be happy with him.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 21, 2011)

[OMENRPG]Ben said:


> Oh my goodness! I was lazy and simply looked through the wiki, I didn't even realize it was a homebrew class. I actually dug out my PHBII and Complete Adventurer, and you were right. It is trapfinding. I will edit the build shortly.
> 
> Good find Fenris!




No sweat Ben.

As an option instead of the Dungeon crawler variant, there is one from Dragon magazine (WoTC) that replaces the Skirmish class feature with one called sniper. 9It is the sniper variant)

‘Sniper’ Class Features:
Sniper Shot +Nd6 – as a Full Round Action (that does not allow a 5’ Step), make a single shot with a projectile weapon. If it hits no matter what the range, it does
+Nd6 damage. The target must be alive, corporeal, vulnerable to Critical Hits, not benefiting from Cover or Concealment, etc.

+1d6 at 1st level, similar changes as in the Dungeon variant. if that interests you I can send you the full class.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 21, 2011)

That sounds interesting, but I'm more interested in the climbing speed more than anything else, which is what the Dungeon Specialist provides starting at level 3.

Cool idea though! I might do the "sniper" build if I was going with a more classic, outdoors scout who could just sling uber shots from hundreds of feet away. But, I'm going to be headed more toward the multi-attack path while hanging from the ceiling with this guy, just sort of a fun idea I had. Think more tactical (almost akin to modern day assault rifles/ smgs) and less a literal "sniper." 

But, good looking out, as always Fenris. I'm glad to have you on my team. By the way, I did edit Chernguk and removed Precise Shot from my feat list (which I will more than likely add as my next feat anyway.)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 21, 2011)

All options are open, but if not part of the WoTC core books, then I'll need a head's up and a chance to review before accepting it, which slows down the process.  It would be easier to just use the WoTC books, but I don't want to completely remove a concept from consideration if the player is really fond of it.

I'll do another look at the characters later today.  Going to the gym, then lunch, then watching the new X-men movie at the base theater, then bed.  When I have some time in between these activities, I'll sit down and get it done.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 21, 2011)

Ben, Chernguk is looking good.  Go ahead and roll here for starting gold and purchase equipment.

Herobizkit, The character looks good to me, except we need to determine starting gold.  Use the dice roller here on ENWorld to determine starting gold in your next post.

I believe the Scout starting gold is 5d4 X 10.  Same for a cleric.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 21, 2011)

Rolling gold, eh... never heard of it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 21, 2011)

I know... what will that crazy DM have you do next?


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 21, 2011)

He might make me pick an alignment language or something.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 21, 2011)

So 14 x 10 = 140 gp. Not too shabby. 

Studded leather: 25
Light Crossbow: 35
Crossbow Bolts (50): 5
Throwing Axes (3): 24
Backpack: 2
Grappling Hook: 1
100' of Rope: 2
Waterskin: 1
Pouch Belt: 1
(Potential homebrew item, [or maybe I'm remembering it, not sure]) Climber's Kit: 2

That's all I can think of specifically I want for now.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 21, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> He might make me pick an alignment language or something.




I prefer BECMI as a system, which had alignment languages as well as Thieves Cant, so don't give me any ideas.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 21, 2011)

Heh, if you decide to change, let me know... I'm sure there are other players who enjoy that system but I am not one of them.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 21, 2011)

Starting Gold: 12*10 = 120. Bang on average.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 21, 2011)

I know I was the first one in, but now I think I wish to withdraw. I am not feeling as interested in playing my character starting from first level, because many of the things I envisioned him doing would not be feasible until second (using a heavy shield, proficiency in hand axe and light hammer, raging). And who knows how long that will be.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 21, 2011)

I've added my character's sheet to the RG.  I am not one hundred percent sold on his nickname of Hardnose but it does fit his personality.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 21, 2011)

[MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION]:  If you can get the essence down of what you want your character to do, together we *might* be able to scrounge up the right set of feats, flaws, ACF's and whatever else we can dig up for you to get it.


----------



## HandofMystra (Jul 21, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> I also wouldn't mind my fellow adventurers takin' a peek at ol' Pickwick, see if they're going to be happy with him.



 I note that your turning cleric is not going to get along well with an undead rebukling and animating necromancer. I am going to reconsider. There is no kobold in the party yet, so maybe a kobold sorcerer with some funny draconic business thrown in.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm only staying one level of cleric, then switching out to Artificer.  All my turn stuff goes to powering group healing.  My job is to build stuff.  I was originally going to go rebuke as well, then you decided to, then I remembered we had a Paladin on the party.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 22, 2011)

And remember, Lawful Good in sewer rats is very very different than LG in a "normal" game. Necromancy might not even necessarily be considered "evil," more like "useful." 

At least, that's how my character is going to reason it (more than likely.)


----------



## HandofMystra (Jul 22, 2011)

OK, I'll put up my cleric of Wee Jas, but you better not beat up on any undead that I control!


----------



## Fenris (Jul 22, 2011)

HandofMystra said:


> OK, I'll put up my cleric of Wee Jas, but you better not beat up on any undead that I control!





As long as you control them, it shouldn't be a problem.

But I think Ben has the right of it. The Sewer Rats are all about what works and helps them do their job first and foremost. Alignment and allegiances are secondary.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 22, 2011)

A necromancer and a cleric of Wee Jas would fit well in this campaign.  As long as you use your alignment to help build your character's outlook rather than something that makes your character a stereotype, you should both get along with the paladin, and vice versa.

Kaodi, you can always take two flaws and therefore two extra feats.  I understand if you still wish to drop out.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 22, 2011)

[MENTION=40754]HandofMystra[/MENTION]: Just note that my group healing ability harms undead as well as heals living creatures... just remember to move your pals out of range should I need to go Nova.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 23, 2011)

So when are we looking to start? I'm eager to go through some sewers!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 23, 2011)

I'll be commenting on Alvin "Hardnose" Fleetfoot later on today, now that he has been uploaded.

We have 3 characters so far, and I know Fenris and HandofMystara are still in.  So we should have at least five PCs, which will be enough to start.  I'm going to leave the recruiting sign up since we could take one more, and possibly one or two in reserves.


----------



## HandofMystra (Jul 23, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> @HandofMystra : Just note that my group healing ability harms undead as well as heals living creatures... just remember to move your pals out of range should I need to go Nova.



 @Hero that is why I said anything in the first place. I don't think that positive energy bursts and using undead for meatless shields go well together.


----------



## HandofMystra (Jul 23, 2011)

I have not doen a 3.5 pC since I got a new computer. My version of heroforge does not work with 4 bit machines so I need to remake with a newer version.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 23, 2011)

HandofMystra said:


> @Hero that is why I said anything in the first place. I don't think that positive energy bursts and using undead for meatless shields go well together.



I'll be honest.  The only reason I even took Cleric was to be able to use Cleric items without UMD once I started on Artificer.  I stumbled upon (heh) the feats to turn my TU's to an area heal by accident.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 23, 2011)

Pickwick looks good.

Ben, you need to buy equipment for Chernguk still.

Ghostcat, Hardnose is looking good so far.  A crossbow is fine, especially for long distances.  But a halfling will receive a bonus to thrown weapons or a sling, and sewer levels should be a bit constrained, so distance will not be a factor for the most part.  But if you like the crossbow concept, run with it.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 24, 2011)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Ghostcat, Hardnose is looking good so far.  A crossbow is fine, especially for long distances.  But a halfling will receive a bonus to thrown weapons or a sling, and sewer levels should be a bit constrained, so distance will not be a factor for the most part.  But if you like the crossbow concept, run with it.




Not wedded to the crossbow concept at all. So updated sheet to use darts and Sling.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 24, 2011)

Updated Chernguk on the RG. Deuce, is it possible for me to have a "climber's kit"? It is essentially a harness similar to what rock climbers use today, and can hook up to a rope and a grappling hook so I can just hang free. 

Also, I will spend the extra money to have the quiver be more customized, and completely sealed if I wish so that I can go under water without wetting my bolts and watching them float away. Is this possible?


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 24, 2011)

[OMENRPG]Ben said:


> Updated Chernguk on the RG. Deuce, is it possible for me to have a "climber's kit"?



From the SRD:


> Climber's Kit: This is the perfect tool for climbing and gives you a +2 circumstance bonus on Climb checks. 80gp, 1.25 lbs (one-quarter of 5 lbs. for small size).


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 24, 2011)

Well, there you go Ben.  Herobizkit found you a nice climbing kit.  I'll look around to see if there is a WoTC version of the quiver you are looking for.  If not, I have an idea of a rubber-like version of the quiver floating in my mind, but give me a day to research.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 25, 2011)

Okay thanks [MENTION=36150]Herobizkit[/MENTION] , that is extremely expensive. However, I might look into that if I can get some extra gold. For now, I guess I'll just have to freestyle it. 

I have a little bit of gold left over Deuce, but I put the items that I want / can think of in the RG. I'll remove the climber's kit option, but am still interested in the waterproof quiver. I'm thinking it would have some kind of lid that seals it up, maybe one that can be unclasped to allow for easier access to the bolts. Somewhat like a gun's holster or a sword's scabbard. 

Similarly, do you want us to price out "slings" and other tools to hold weapons? If so, I would have to count that in as well. 

Otherwise, Chernguk's background is all set and I have a clear picture of his personality and whatnot, so I'm ready to go.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok, I have a partial character up in the RG. I will continue to work on him over the next day or so.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 25, 2011)

Ben, I tried to find a quiver, but no luck.  The older versions of DnD had all sorts of equipment you could buy for your weapons, like scabbards, hangers, etc.  But the only quivers I could find were magical or part of every bundle of 20 arrows you purchase.  But I will sell you the waterproof quiver with a small pouch holding an extra bowstring inside for 5 times the cost and the same weight of a bundle of 20 regular sized arrows.  That's 5gp and 3 pounds.

Don't worry about other slings, sheathes, etc., unless you want specialized versions of them.

Characters are coming along.  I like what Fenris is doing so far with his character concept.

Ghostcat, it's a good change.  Your character should hit more often.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 25, 2011)

Here's Pickwick's background.  It went longer than I thought. lol

_I can remember when I never saw the sun before.  I lived in The Dank, a cave with two or three hundred goblins, each one crazier than the last and twice as stupid.  Our chief, Rotten Tongue, was getting on in years and there were a few of us ready to stab him in the back for his job.  After all, only the goblin on top ever got any real power down there.  I figured I had a better shot at the Chief than Cross-eyes, some kind of wizard or  something, or that really odd hobgoblin, Martuk.  I don't know where he came from, but he beat up half our guards just to get in, and he could carry a lot more stuff than us. 

Anyway, so I was out on patrol one time, and when I got back, I saw the Chief talking with some skinny black-skinned Elf-Lips.  TALKING!  Like they were bestest friends or something.  I didn't know what they were saying, but next thing I knew, the Elf had some kind of skinny glowing sword in his hand and he stabbed ol' Rotten Tongue right in the face.  Welp, he did the job for us Chiefs-to-be.  Now that Rotten Tongue was out of the way, I did the only respectable Goblin thing TO do.

I ran like hell.

It must have been days before I found the City's sewers.  Found 'em through some hole in the wall, probably dug up by some giant worm or owlbear or something.  I wandered around eating rats and finding all sorts of interesting crap in the filthy water.  Eventually, I came upon the strangest thing.  A forge.  Yup.  There was some kind of house down there.  Had all kinds of books in one room with a bed, another room with a forge and anvil.  Figured this was as best a place as any to claim.  The Dwarf that was living there didn't think so.   He was just as crazy as the goblins, dribbling and drooling with no teeth and his breath always smelled like fungus.  Welp, he didn't like my taking his house (which didn't make sense - if you leave your house, it's not yours anymore) and we had a go at it.  We got tired after a bit, then he actually talked at me and said he'd let me live if I helped him.

Turned out old Fungus-Breath wasn't so bad.  He showed me how the forge worked, sent me hunting for ore, even let me read his books.  Said he was a Battlesmith of Onatar.  I believed him.  I figured Onatar must be some Dwarf god, but he said that Onatar has many forms, including a brass dragon.  Welp, Dragons are the toughest things there are, so I became a priest of Onatar too.

Then one day, I'm out rooting for scraps when I sees this group of short people round the corner, pointin 'at me, then throwin' a net over my head.  I'm dragged up to the surface where the light hurt my eyes, told I was a trespasser and had to work as a Sewer Rat to pay my debt to society.  I had no idea what that meant at the time, but now I kinda like it.  I get paid regular, I got a new group to back me up when I go looking for stuff, and I even get my own room.

Sure do wonder what happened to ol' Fungus-Breath though._


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 25, 2011)

Herobizkit, in short, me likes.

Does anyone have any issues with me taking characters from their backgrounds and making them either potential party contacts or potential plot points?

How many people here have a Skype account, out of curiosity?  My account name is deuce.traveler, so if anyone wants to ask me a question on the game that is the best way to get ahold of me.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah I'm all for including background characters as actual plot characters. Our little party is looking pretty good.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm a DM of many, many years.  I always sprinkle potential plot characters into back story when I can.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 27, 2011)

Ben, did you spend all of your coin on equipment?  I didn't see any currency on your equipment list.

With stats, equipment, and background all completed, I will say that Herobizkit's goblin cleric named Pickwick is the first to be finished!


----------



## Fenris (Jul 27, 2011)

Starting gold for Fergus


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 27, 2011)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Ben, did you spend all of your coin on equipment?  I didn't see any currency on your equipment list.




Oops, forgot to post it up. Now I do, I spent it all save for 8 gold. Updated on the RG.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 27, 2011)

Ben and ghostcat, your characters in the rogue gallery still need a background/physical description.  It doesn't have to be more than a sentence or two.  We can expand on it later.

Fenris, Fergus is looking good so I am going to consider your character sheet complete.

I don't want to hold this up anymore and it looks like we are just about ready to go.  Expect to start tomorrow.  We can get the adventure set-up and mission introduced, and if anyone else jumps in we can add them as we go along.  Good job everyone!


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 28, 2011)

Awesome, I've updated Chernguk and am ready to go. Let's clean some sewers!


----------



## HandofMystra (Jul 28, 2011)

After two weeks of being on a jury, I see that I will not be able to play until this is over. I am missing 30+ hours of weeks of internet access by not being at work and though I do my job during that time, I have a lot that I can usually squeeze in. 
I am not going to be able to post until about August 15. So I need to bow out. Sorry for stringing you along.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 28, 2011)

HandofMystra, no worries.  Join us when you are able.  I am going to keep the recruiting active.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 28, 2011)

And we have started!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/309378-deuce-travelers-sewer-rats.html#post5637033


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Jul 28, 2011)

Hurrah!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok - I think I am caught up on most of this thread and wish to throw my name in to join if possible.  I can have something up and ready tomorrow more than likely, if you would like another character to join in the fray.  I am reading up on Rogues Gallery as well.

So - is there still a spot?

Ok - Looks like there is a spot, so using first stats rolled.
17,17,15,13,13,12


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 29, 2011)

Welcome on board, Fangor!  I look forward to seeing the character.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 29, 2011)

I see a Dwarven Ranger, Goblin Cloistered Cleric, Goblin Scout and a Halfling Paladin.  HandofMystra looks to be the Arcane Caster.  Not wanting to step on any toes, so I will see what I can come up with that will complement the group well.  I might even have this done tonight!  If there is any gap missing, let me know and I can work it in.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 29, 2011)

Generally speaking, an arcane caster.   HoM will be along.  I don't see any gaps other than that, so go crazy.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 29, 2011)

Are we lacking a trap disabler?  I see that the scout can detect traps, but not disable them, so I am thinking a rogue might work with the group.  If this contradicts what the scout concept was going for, then I can change it, but I see that a rogue would be a good fit for the group.  Anyone opposed to that?


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 29, 2011)

I can't speak directly for the Scout, but I think he's more of a skirmish-warrior than a typical sneak-thief.  I'm going all Artificer should the game advance past 1st, and I COULD do the Rogue stuff (Search, Disable Device, Open Lock) if necessary.  But if your heart is set on Rogue, then by all means, Rogue it up.

Also, consider this happy variant if you're not keen on your sneak damage:



			
				Thug - Rogue Variant from UA said:
			
		

> The rogue who favors martial training over stealth and cunning can profit if she chooses her fights carefully.
> *
> Gain: *Bonus feats (as fighter).
> 
> *Lose: *Sneak attack.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 29, 2011)

I was looking for those variants!  Could not find them.  Thanks, as that might be what I was looking for!!!

Deuce - I think Needles is ready to go.  I am updating RG to add a Small Steel Mirror, but I think that is all I need on him.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 30, 2011)

Fangor, Needles is approved.  But the variant doesn't have a name, according to page 58 of unearthed arcana, so no reason to name the class as Rogue Variant: Thug.  In fact, Thug is a fighter class variant, so just leave it as 'Rogue Variant', with no extra descriptor.

Adding in Needles now.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 30, 2011)

My fault on that one... I just figured a Fighter-y Rogue should have been called Thug, forgot that there was also a Thug variant.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 30, 2011)

Will do!  Thanks!


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 12, 2011)

Love the campaign idea! Are you still recruiting?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 12, 2011)

Damn, wrong screen - deleting the previous post...


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 12, 2011)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Welcome Boddynock!  Yes, there is still a slot open, and you are welcome to it.  We are getting character sheets done right now, so post up when you can.
> 
> *Group*:
> 
> ...




Hi. What about poor old Hardnose!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 12, 2011)

We cannot forget Hardnose!  He's the gritty glue that keeps the team together!

Boddynock, we'd be glad to have another character if you wish to roll one up.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry about that.  I had the wrong screen/window open and posted the info on my other campaign.  Apologies for confusing everyone.  Especially me!


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 13, 2011)

Here are the rolls.

First array: 14, 11, 16, 17,13, 12

Second array: 11, 16, 16, 8, 8, 10

Third array: 7, 14, 12, 15, 17, 10

Perhaps not surprisingly, I'll go with the first array.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks good.  You're clear to continue.


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 14, 2011)

Deuce, there was a question back on page one of this thread about psionics. As far as I can see, you didn't answer, so I'll ask it again.

What about psionics? 

I'm thinking about a multiclass dwarven wizard/fighter but it occurred to me that I could just as easily make him a psion/fighter, which could be quite fun, actually.

I might go ahead and stat up the two variants while I'm waiting for your reply.

Edit: In fact, the more that I look at it, the more that I'd prefer the psionic option if it's going to be available.

Since both the wizard and the psion have the same starting gold, I'll go ahead and roll for it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm fine with psionics, but I will have to take some extra time to approve the character.  It has been sometime since I worked with a psionic PC.


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 16, 2011)

Right. Gunzuul Farreach has made an appearance in the Rogues' Gallery.

I took a guess at a couple of items for him. He takes his own beer with him, so I've modified a barrel in the PHB, assumed a capacity of 5 gallons (a sixth keg, as I found out when I googled beer kegs) and a weight 2/3 of a normal barrel. The cost is (I think) twice what a barrel would be - assume it's a special build, with a special tap, to keep the brew unsullied. 

The ale is just the cost (and weight) of 5 gallons of ale as per PHB.

I've also given him a stone tankard because I thought clay would be too fragile and pewter too flash.

Let me know if there's anything else you'd like clarified.

By the way, I assume he'll drink a gallon a night, so he'll only be at medium encumbrance for the first day!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 18, 2011)

I've been pulling double shifts at work.  I'll try to review your character in another day or two.  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 18, 2011)

No problem, Deuce. Take care of yourself!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 22, 2011)

Boddynock, your character is good to go.  Would you consider the girl you were following to have a pseudo-criminal past and meet a tragic end?  Or do you see her as still alive and looking for her?  Or are you ambivalent?


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 22, 2011)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Boddynock, your character is good to go.  Would you consider the girl you were following to have a pseudo-criminal past and meet a tragic end?  Or do you see her as still alive and looking for her?  Or are you ambivalent?



No, she's died but apart from that I don't have anything in particular in mind.

She 's probably a friend rather than a lover but he might have been developing feelings for her. Not really sure.

Of course, it might be that whoever killed her is still around. He might well have a debt or two to settle.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 22, 2011)

Well in that case how about:

1.) You are not a Sewer Rat now.

2.) Your friend was doing a job for a shady employer who hired her and another to go down into the sewers, find a mirror, and perform a magic rite on it.

3.) You go into the sewers to find your friend because you feel that something about this job is wrong.  Instead you find the Sewer Rats and join them since it seems you are heading for the same place

4.) You find that your friend died on her mission.

5.) You join the party after the Sewer Rats show interest in tracking down the person who hired her and got her killed.


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 22, 2011)

That's awesome!

Humbly awesome, of course.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 23, 2011)

Heh... I'll be shooting you a message a little later.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 23, 2011)

Boddynock, private message sent.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 25, 2011)

Boddynock, I am posting an update to round 2 now in the IC thread.  I am going to have your character hear the fighting, so that you can join in.  Check it out in about 20 minutes.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 23, 2011)

I feel that went farely well.  I got to start off a serious threat and main story arc that will be revealed over time, and opened up the possibility of side quests.  Also, I tried a few concepts out when it came to fighting in a narrow tunnel and I'd like to do more with that environment in the future.  I think Needles and Chernguk played off each other well, and I am glad introducing Gunzuul went smoothly.

I also think the pacing was decent.  I felt awkward in trying to figure out how much sardonic comedy should be placed into the game.  I'm trying not to make it too serious, or too dull, or too silly and trying to find a proper balance is not easy as I'm more accustomed to darker and grittier games.  So I am enjoying the chance to try comedic elements, but I am not sure if they are coming across well.

Anyway, I have several ideas and options for the next chapter, so please tell me what you think and give me feedback.  It will help me pick the next approach and mission.


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 24, 2011)

Not arriving on the scene until late, I can't comment a lot on the dynamics, except to say that I thought the fight scene with the ogre had a good energy and pace to it.

I did like the vignette with the city officials. 

Looking forward to more!


----------



## Fenris (Sep 24, 2011)

I agree with Boddynock, the scene with the Union officials was great. I thought that pacing was great as well. As were the challenges, you do have to be careful with first level characters.

The tunnel fighting was tough, we couldn't all get to the opponents and ranged combat into melee is tough. It will force us to be very careful in setting up our fights (when we can), but will color our strategy in future encounters.

All in all, a great start.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 24, 2011)

I have no issues with the adventure thus far.  I like that is it was a nice, neat package.

I'm still not 100% 'into' my character.  Maybe it's just my mood as of late, maybe it's because his 'build' doesn't reflect my concept of him, or maybe I'm just over-thinking.  Everyone else is doing fantastic.  

My only surprise is how 'nice' all of the monstrous humanoids seem to be.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 25, 2011)

This is a me too post, as I agree with he others. Pacing and challenges are about right.

As for the scene with the union officials, that was spot on.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm glad you like the Union officials and city bureaucracy so far.  I'm letting Terry Pratchett's influence seep into those portions.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 25, 2011)

Deuce Traveler said:


> I'm glad you like the Union officials and city bureaucracy so far.  I'm letting Terry Pratchett's influence seep into those portions.




Ah ha, so I should read some Pratchett huh? Any recommendation on where to start? (No, I have not read any of his books, yes I have heard of him  )


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 25, 2011)

VERY nice feel, and the Terry Pratchett influence is welcome on my end.  Just be aware that it might influence Needles' demeanor as well.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 26, 2011)

Although the Color of Magic isn't the best Discworld book, it is the first and it stars Rincewind.  I'd start with this book.  After that, each Discworld book stands on its own, so you can pick one up and read it without getting lost.  Rincewind is a lousy wizard and is always running away from a fight.  Supposedly he is based on Pratchett's first surviving DnD character.  At first level, a magic-user could only cast one weak spell, and then after that he spent most of the rest of the game day trying not to get himself killed.  Rincewind is forever stuck as a low-level magic-user constantly running away and trying not to get killed.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 2, 2011)

So bear with me, but I want to try a puzzle-solving mission instead of a combat heavy mission.  I am not sure that this is the best medium to do it with, but here goes.  You need to:

1.) Find a way to go from duct exit to duct entrance by crossing a large corridor (sewer waterway with platforms on either side), either by scaling the ceiling, firing a rope or other such device across, or climbing down one wall to creep across the room and then climb up the far wall and into a duct.  All the while avoiding being noticed by guards and pedestrian foot traffic.

2.) Safely descend down a slippery chute and gently entering the surging water of another pipe, rather than falling into the water and being swept away.

3.) Coming up for air under grates spaced in regular intervals as you traverse the final water pipe in order to climb up into the old meeting hall and hand over the summons to the mobster leader.

I envision this to be a freeform puzzle where I explain the obstacles you face and you plan on how to overcome them.  Your characters will spend the evening and the next day preparing.  Then we'll execute the plan and make any necessary skill, attribute, and saving throw checks along the way.

You should discuss your plan and ask your questions here, and then we'll move back into the IC thread when everyone is ready.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 2, 2011)

Initial Thoughts:

Is there somewhere we can go to practise? Needn't be identical just somewhere we can go to see if the plan works and what are the pit falls.

First thoughts on 3. No idea if its practical: If we could anchor a rope at one and and attach a sea-anchor at the other we should be able to use the flow of the water to hold it taught. This should allow us to "walk" along it, hand over hand.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm fine with trying practice runs in similar locales.


----------



## [OMENRPG]Ben (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm very sorry to say that I simply don't have the time that I thought I did to play this game. I really enjoy the setting and the gameplay Deuce, so don't take it as a slight to you or the game, I just have been very feverishly trying to complete OMEN on schedule. I will get a hold of all of you if my schedule slows down. Thanks again for the game and I had fun during the short time I was involved. 

Have a good game! And feel free to kill off Chernguk or whatever you need.


----------



## Herobizkit (Oct 5, 2011)

My posting schedule has become begged down as well.  I am still in, but my posting will be less frequent for the next month at least.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 6, 2011)

Ben, we'll just consider your character on the rosters and employed, but just not getting enough adventure to go up in XP.  Herobizkit, understood and no worries.

Ok guys, a few days has been enough of a wait, I figure.  Tell me what you are purchasing, and edit your character sheet accordingly.  We'll also assume your characters did a couple of test runs.  Any item from the Sewer Rat item list or PHB equipment list is approved.  I'll start the next chapter tomorrow night.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 6, 2011)

I am only buying a Masterwork set of Thieves Tools.  Selling my old ones for half price, or would there be any prospective npc's looking to buy them for say, 75% of original cost?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 7, 2011)

Selling for half price is fine.


----------



## Herobizkit (Oct 7, 2011)

Remind me... did we go up a level?


----------



## Herobizkit (Oct 7, 2011)

I am going away for the long weekend  and won't be online much, if at all, until at least Tuesday.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 7, 2011)

Shopping List
-------------


```
Leather Armour		-	10gp
6 x Sunrods		-	12gp
300' Hempen Rope	-	6gp
```

Weight 35.62, MEDIUM
Gold 107.88

Also need something to act as a float to keep the rope taught on stage 3.

We're going to have to distribute the rope as Hardnose is currently overloaded and immobile.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 7, 2011)

Herobizkit: No worries.  It seems to have been a slower week for all the games on ENWorld.  Everyone earned 300XP and 100GP, plus bonus gp.

1st place: Needles with a 75xp award.
2nd place: Chernguk with a 50xp award.
3rd place: Hardnose and Pickwick, both who get a 25xp award.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah, busy week for me, too, so no posts. I'll try and make regular updates from now on.

Gunzuul will buy a set of leather armour and another 50 feet of hempen rope. He will, regretfully, leave behind his keg (and his tankard). He'll also leave behind his crossbow and quiver of bolts, and will only carry one day's rations. That means he'll be armed with his shortspear and his native talents!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 10, 2011)

It seemed to have been a slow week for updates in general on this board.  I wonder if that's because school is starting testing or if there was a holiday weekend I somehow missed.


----------



## Herobizkit (Oct 11, 2011)

It's Thanksgiving weekend in Canada.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 1, 2012)

Thread revive thyself!

Well, we are just about wrapping up this chapter of Sewer Rats and I just realized we could use another couple of players or have someone take over some of the abandoned character sheets.

So, I am officially posting that this thread is reopened for recruitment.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 6, 2012)

Bumpety bump.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok, we still have Needles, Fergus and Hardnose as active players.  If there are no arguments with the idea, I say we press with three PCs until we get some recruits.  Please conduct any last minute prepartion for your characters, including purchasing new gear if you want.  After the scene in the pub we will move on.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 14, 2012)

Needles spent his money on:

2 Spring Loaded Wrist Sheaths (10gp total)
Traded in normal BackPack for MasterWork Back Pack (49gp total for trade-in)
Updated gold total leftover
Added XP on character sheet

Let me know if these are ok to purchase.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 15, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce

I'm fine with what you have down and found the wrist sheaths in the 3.5 wiki, but in which 3.5 book would those normally be located?

I'm leaving recruitment open, but will start the next adventure with just three players if we don't have anyone else leap in.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 15, 2012)

Crap, I found it in 3.0 Song and Silence as well as the Pathfinder Adventure Armory books, but I can't for the life of me find it in any 3.5 books.  I will rummage around a bit more and see what I can find.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 16, 2012)

Don't sweat it.  It's in the 3.5 Wiki and Pathfinder, so I'll approve it here.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 30, 2012)

We have a potential player interested in joining, so I am bumping this to let everyone know that the party of 3 is likely about to go to 4.


----------



## Caim (Mar 30, 2012)

I would be the interested party and it seems you have a paladin, ranger, and a rogue. I'm undecided on class and I'm not a huge arcane caster fan but maybe I'll role up a archer bard, after I look some info up on a proper build.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 31, 2012)

Play whatever class you would like.  I don't think anyone would complain if we had another physical fighting class.


----------



## Caim (Apr 1, 2012)

Awesome. That'll make things a bit easier then.


----------



## Caim (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm leaning towards a scout and here be my rolls.

Set 1= 10, 14, 6, 11, 15, 9
Set 2 = 14, 15, 10, 13, 13, 16
Set 3= 11, 5, 10, 11, 14, 15

I'll be using Set 2.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 3, 2012)

A scout works great!  We recently misplaced ours.


----------



## Caim (Apr 3, 2012)

So I was looking through the flaws and found 'Comfort Object' and 'Binge Drinker'.

I already have an idea for the item and would need permission to have one since I don't have the money for it, along with permission to use the flaw. I was thinking of taking an anti-personal grenade as my comfort object and would explain it in his history.

[sblock=Comfort Object]
You have developed a dependency for an object, environment, or person and you have difficulty sleeping without it.
*Prerequisite:* You must have endured a sleepless night without your Comfort Object.
*Drawback:* Any time you try to sleep without your Comfort Object, you must make a Will save (DC 10 + half your ECL) or be fatigued the next day due to a restless night. This fatigue stacks and may result in exhaustion if combined with another fatigue factor.
*Benefit:* Bonus Feat
*Special:* The Comfort Object should be something that *CAN* (and will) be taken away (Otherwise it's not a flaw).
*Roleplaying Ideas:* The Comfort Object can be anything you can justify including but not limited to, a doll, lucky underpants, a lover, the sleeping bag your grandma made you just before she died, etc. The Comfort Object could also be an enviornmental condition such as only being able to sleep in a fancy inn.[/sblock]

[sblock=Binge Drinker] Is that ale?! Oh, well, okay, just one....
*Drawback:* When your character is around and aware of alcohol your character must roll a will save (DC 16) to not drink. If you fail your will save, your character must drink one serving of alcohol. You may roll another will save to stop with an increased DC of +3 per serving of alcohol drank (stopping after your first serving has a DC 19, second serving has a DC of 22, so on).
*Benefit:* Bonus Feat
*Special:* _Favoured Drink Variant:_ Select one type of alcohol as favoured. The initial DC is 19 for that drink. All other types of alcohol have DC 13. The DC to stop increases normally per drink.[/sblock]

Rork Brokenarrow is ready for the red pen.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 4, 2012)

TSS, These are both excellent flaws.  I will allow you to have that comfort object, but you will be in debt to start out, so whatever gold you get here will have to go to paying it off unless your character wants a bunch of thugs tracking you down for the debt.  Since we are often at Abe's Pub, I will have to have you roll a Will save each time you are there to avoid spending a portion of your adventure winnings on drink, leaving you poorer and possibly hung over the next day.  I'm all for this.


----------



## Caim (Apr 4, 2012)

Hehe, figured you would like the Binge Drinker since the base of operations is a pub. The Comfort Item comes with a story that I'll add to his history shortly.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 4, 2012)

If he likes the pub so much, maybe we should nickname him 'Norm'.


----------



## Caim (Apr 4, 2012)

Hehe, maybe I'll buy the pub after I become a super rich sewer rat!

Oh and you may want to be nice to me since I'm proably going to be a heal bot in the Wayfinders game


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 5, 2012)

My character is designed to escape the first sign of losing a battle. The others are more heroic.


----------



## Caim (Apr 7, 2012)

So I think Rork is 100% ready to make his appearance...any idea when that'll be DT?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 7, 2012)

We can do it during this fight in the IC.  Let's say that you were sent by the agency to augment the team, or Mr. Sabatini sent you to help, and you can join the Sewer Rats later.


----------



## Caim (Apr 7, 2012)

Will do man I'll keep looking at the IC.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok, I'll introduce you in the next update.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 9, 2012)

TSS, in which section are the flaws on your character sheet?


----------



## Caim (Apr 9, 2012)

Apparently I didn't add them yet...so just did it and they have their own section. Sorry.


----------

